# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Symantec prsente les rsultats du troisime trimestre de son exercice fiscal 2010

## Katleen Erna

*Symantec prsente les rsultats du troisime trimestre de son exercice fiscal 2010*

Symantec vient de nous adresser un communiqu de presse annonant les rsultats du 3me trimestre de son exercice fiscal 2010.

Sur FY10 Q3, Symantec a enregistr, en non-GAAP, un chiffre daffaires de 326 millions de dollars US pour une marge oprationnelle de 28.3%.  Le bnfice stablit  0.40 dollar par action.

Voici le communiqu intgral (en anglais) :



> *Symantec Reports Third Quarter Fiscal Year 2010 Results*
> 
> -          Non-GAAP Revenue of $1.551 billion
> 
> -          Non-GAAP Operating Margin of 28.3 percent
> 
> -          Non-GAAP Earnings Per Share of $0.40
> 
> -          Non-GAAP Deferred Revenue of $3.07 billion
> ...

----------

